# RAW photos in Lightroom darken



## JPlendPhoto (Jun 23, 2013)

I have been meaning to ask this question for a while now: I shoot RAW + Jpeg and import my photos into Lightroom 3.5. When I click on each image it darkens quite a bit, there are no presets applied so I was wondering if someone could explain to me why this is happening? Is this something to do with the RAW files?

Thanks


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 24, 2013)

B/c what you first see is the embedded jpeg within the RAW file, which has gone thru some processing in camera. When you open it, the jpeg is dropped from viewing, and you're now viewing the RAW file. It should be darker b/c there hasn't been any contrast applied to it, whereas the jpeg there has.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 24, 2013)

The jpg you see before the raw image is rendered is the camera's automatic attempt at processing the image, while the raw image is ... well - raw.

You can apply presets upon import that get the image closer to a final look, or you can adjust each one. If there are a series of photos captured in the same light, you can process one and then synch the synch settings with the others to save time.


----------



## JPlendPhoto (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok thank you very much!


----------

